# A3 has sooo many electrical Gremlins... 01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389)



## jconway651 (Sep 25, 2013)

Car is 2008-2009 A3 170ps 2.0 tdi Se.

Im at a loss as to what could be the issue. 
So rear drivers side door isn't responding at all. 
It doesn't lock and the window doesn't open. 
I recently replaced the entire loom from pillar to the door, the door lock, the window motor (and attached J389 module) with genuine new Audi parts. Also replaced the drivers door window switch..
I'm now at a total loss as to what's wrong.. The other rear window and door works fine so its not the fuse. 

Im starting to think there is a break in the wiring somewhere else. Any clues, ideas....
Does new door lock and window mechanism need coding with VAGCOM if so how do i do it??
I cant open the rear door module in VCDS because it cant comunicate??

See VCDS scan below, everythings is buggered basically.. Im sick of this issue and car to be honest...

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910

Wednesday,25,September,2013,19:32:58:56765

Chassis Type: 8P (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WAUZZZ8P69B016818 Mileage: 194340km/120757miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBB) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 FD HW: 03L 906 022 BQ
Component: R4 2,0L EDC 0000SG 3613 
Revision: 13H01--- Serial number: AUX7Z0HNFNR0SY
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00441 210 88110
VCID: 6CD703DC4F564A7E58B-8039
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 1642601209230000681306E5902100823800
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
VCID: 74E71BBCD76692BE80B-8021
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 8P0 820 047 B
Component: J255 Klima Man H07 0030 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DD4D0BEC0F1663D9-807A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 N HW: 8P0 907 279 N
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2801 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009187382
Coding: 11A82F81B0141380EF00001C0000000000084E1564010403002800000000
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 40960
VCID: 489F9F4C3B6E465E1C3-801D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P2 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU350 H10 0040 
Coding: 00056595
Shop #: WSC 00046 

1 Fault Found:
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 82
Mileage: 194348 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.25
Time: 19:25:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8P0-959-655-10.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 J HW: 8P0 959 655 J
Component: Airbag AU1042 H06 0090 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003000000000
Coding: 303142383038303030374A55305238503053
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Airba10AURB4 001001
ROD: EV_Airba10AURB4.rod
VCID: 49999A48E864BF5603D-801C

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3582DRB4000088287AB+

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Serial number: 35128RB4000047174121

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Serial number: 35228RB400004730F7EQ

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 35547RB4000047F0E47V

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 35647RB4000047F0F33S

1 Fault Found:
9443093 - Driver's Side Airbag Crash Sensor 
B1017 15 [137] - Open or Short to Plus
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 188114 km
Date: 2013.07.30
Time: 22:33:33
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0002012
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 1490944
VCID: 4189826818547716DBD-8014
Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H02 0030
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 C HW: 8P0 920 982 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0860 
Revision: D0H19007 Serial number: 224NH007011406
Coding: 0004428
Shop #: WSC 00441 067 57207
VCID: 3979EA8870842FD693D-806C

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 194348 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.25
Time: 19:31:38
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K08A03824C
Coding: E9807F06000202002103
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 483328
VCID: 377DECB0469039A6659-8062

1 Fault Found:
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 78
Mileage: 167559 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.02
Time: 11:52:46
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 C HW: 8P0 920 982 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0860 
Revision: D0H19007 Serial number: AUX7Z0HNFNR0SY
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3979EA8870842FD693D-806C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 801 K HW: 8P0 959 801 K
Component: Tuer-SG H03 0060 
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 483328
VCID: 4385886002486506C91-8016

1 Fault Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 233 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2A5BC5C48522944EEA7-807F
1 Fault Found:
16347 - Control Module - EEPROM Error 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 50
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 7.88 V
PD
Temperature: 19.0°C
Speed: 50.0 km/h
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 0.000 Nm
Term 15 On
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 433 J
Component: KSG H11 0080 
Coding: 1980200002186D0985054C9FC637
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 40960
VCID: 4385886002486506C91-8016

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H08 9001

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 907 719 C
Component: Neigungssensor 005 0003
Subsystem 3 - Part No: 8P0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw.H04 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 802 K HW: 8P0 959 802 K
Component: Tuer-SG H03 0060 
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 483328
VCID: 44878B7C0746623EF0B-8011
1 Fault Found:
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8J0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 035 152 C HW: 8P0 035 152 C
Component: R Chorus2+ H20 0270 
Revision: 00H20000 Serial number: AUZ1Z2H2541694
Coding: 0200221
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 1490944
VCID: 2B55C0C08AD88D46111-807E
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 959 801 E HW: 8P4 959 801 E
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0040 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 1012544
VCID: 4189826818547716DBD-8014
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Jconway651
still on the production line

Posts: 42
Joined: Tue Jul 02, 2013 9:08 pm
Location: Malmesbury
Passat model: B5


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## jconway651 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cheers for the response, by saying all fuses are ok I meant that I pulled/checked and replaced all in engine bay and at drivers side panel .. 
Is there a how to for what you just described? I'm a novice "at best" when it comes to electrics and VCDS. Thanks for quick reply I'm desperate to get this sorted.
Little bit more info:
Occasionally the window motor starts working again. For like 5 mins.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## jconway651 (Sep 25, 2013)

*More info*

Ok so from My scan is the coding OK??
I understand how to verfiy power/ground but i dont know the physical locations and point to check on the A3. 
The negative from the battery just bolts to the bulkhead. I dont know where the earth points are other than that. 

The reason im here is that there are no specialists near me, im 50 miles from an audi dealer and they dont have any available courtesey cars. Im a contractor so whilst the car still drives i can get to work, the other alternative is i lose lots of money whilst my car just sits at audi waiting to be seen. I live in a rural area and there are no specialists near me. Ive had to do service light resets on VCDS as my garage was unable to, so i have no hope of them diagnosing this. 

Im happy to do reading but googling "CAN HIGH and CAN LOW" gives me basic info on CAN bus that i already knew.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## jconway651 (Sep 25, 2013)

Whilst the window works sporadically it is only on the switch in the rear door, never off the drivers door switch. 
The door lock and window mechanism are seperate, i was trying to understand wether the new door lock needs to be coded or wether it is just plug and play. 
As the door lock has never worked and still doesnt with a new unit in. 

Im trying to understand wether or not my issue is now with the "still" undiagnosed fault or if its a VCDS coding issue with the new parts.

I came looking for advise and a steer in the right direction and i cant help feeling im just being told to go away and start from scratch. 
Instead of telling me how much i dont know and how inept i am how about some help... 
Where do i find an A3 wiring diagram, where can i buy one from.
Bentley manuals seem to cost 100's of dollars. 

You havent confirmed wether the coding for my doors was ok, you havent given me any basic information about where ground points are, you questioned wether i have checked all fuses, i told you the locations of the fuse boxes hoping you would confirm that those were the only locations. 

You have told me how little i know without any recomendations of what to read. Going out and buying books and reading up on current tracks wont solve my problem. I know how to test continuity of wires and check for good earths. I dont know where they are!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Now you are just being belligerent....

You need the manual to follow the WD.

RB or Erwin is fine.

Tech support here is free... if you want comprehensive paid for tech support, you may contact RT directly. I am here on my time so thanks for the insults for trying to point you in a proper direction.

The first step in the repair process is to have the book...and a diagnostic scanner to go verify specs in said book for DTC's and values.

GFF/SVM via the oem level and that is pricey.
Let me ask you something? Do you see a fault code for module not coded or coded incorrectly DTC?

Now stop being a baby and get the book, read the sections, trace what you can and report back questions related to the specific tests.

or 

Cry in the corner, your choice.... I hope you choose reading the book and coming back.


----------



## jconway651 (Sep 25, 2013)

Its taken till now to get a recommendation.

As always things come across badly when then tone that its said in cannot be heard. 

My request all along has been specif information that is related to this model. I.e which manual is good who makes it. 
Googleing brings up lots of useless/irellivant information, your previus comments didnt help me narrow where to look.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

It's common sense to source the factory repair manual.


----------



## jconway651 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Fixed this some time ago..*

Was reluctant to post a follow up given the unuseful thread hi-jack and useless/no help. 
However ive had a couple of emails now asking if i mananged to fix. I figure my mistake was an easy one to make and would have simply taken someone saying "have you checked the front door wiring the can-bus wires run to it".

The problem only became evident after having spent few hours buying downloading various ETKA programmes and a XP emulator to run it. The software isnt fantastically easy to navigate either, however after lots of looking it showed that the can bus wires from the rear door run to the front too. 
Id simply assumed each door would feed back to central ecu/control instead of the rears going through tthe fronts first. 
As it turns out the can bus wiring for the rear doors also passes through the front door, i checked the front door wiring between the body and door at the flexi joint and 2 wires had completely sheared/snapped. 
Just so happens the two the snapped were the ones for the rear door, hence having no other symptoms other than rear door issues. 

I bought a whole new loom from audi bristol, it was approx £100 and was real easy to instal took about an hour in total. 
Part number was 8P4 971 687 S originally but has been superceeded by 8P4 971 029 K, my car was a 2008/2009 2.0 TDI 170PS A3 (five door).


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I am really glad you chose to trace it.

Now that you have done this.....for the future when in and area you are light on information for wire tracing,...... consider a Fluke tone generator with wand .

This works fast.

example:http://www.flukenetworks.com/datacom-cabling/installation-tools/Pro3000-Analog-Tone-and-Probe


----------



## Westlotorn (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for your follow up posts on this issue, my 2010 CC TSI has the same issue. Working to solve it and I appreciate you guys taking time to post not just the problem but the solutions.
VW must use really cheap wires, I just repaired 6 broken or frayed wires in the trunk wire loom to get the trunk and rear lights working again.


----------

